# pc ins gefriefach???



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

hi jungs ma ne frage die ernst gemeinter ist als sie sich anhöhrt.
ich will mir nen i7 zulegen, drei gtx 285, gigabyte UD5P.SO.
wäre es möglich dat ganze in einen campigwagen gefrierschrank einzubauen?
oder geht das nicht weil die pc teile zu warm werden sich kondenswasser bildet und dieses dann an den teilen wieder gerfriert?

ich meine es echt ernst


----------



## lordofthe1337 (12. Mai 2009)

Der Gefrierschrank wird nicht die nötige Kühlleistung bringen können


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

gerfierfach 
logo der macht locker -10 dann noch lüfter rein dat müsste doch....

oder nicht???


----------



## Brzeczek (12. Mai 2009)

der blaue blitz schrieb:


> gerfierfach
> logo der macht locker -10 dann noch lüfter rein dat müsste doch....
> 
> oder nicht???




Schon mal was von Gefrierbrand gehört ?


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

dat hatte ich auch schon gefragt im wakü quatsch thread, kam leider keine antwort 
aber es wird wohl so sein das es nicht geht 
ich schau ma ob ich noch nen uralt Pentium 2 hab was der macht wenn er da drin laufen soll 
ob der gefrierbrand kriegt oder nicht


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2009)

Darin betreiben wird kurzzeitig gehen.....
Aber wenn das Ding dann am abtauen ist wenn du ihn rausholst..................... hast du ein echtes Prob mit Tauwasser


----------



## Brzeczek (12. Mai 2009)

der blaue blitz schrieb:


> dat hatte ich auch schon gefragt im wakü quatsch thread, kam leider keine antwort
> aber es wird wohl so sein das es nicht geht
> ich schau ma ob ich noch nen uralt Pentium 2 hab was der macht wenn er da drin laufen soll
> ob der gefrierbrand kriegt oder nicht




Jetzt mal im ernst das wird nicht gehen, das Eis wird immer wieder auftauen wenn der PC heiss wird.....


----------



## kays (12. Mai 2009)

Der einfachste weg wäre ihn gleich wegzuschmeißen, da kannst du dir den Umweg über den kühl/Gefrierschrank sparen 

Ein paar Threads gab es über das Thema schon schau einfach mal in der suche nach dort findest du dann auch genügend gründe die dagegen sprechen..


gruß kays


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

okay 
ich geb die idee auf 
so ein scheiß 
es wäre doch so kalt

kann geschlossen werden


----------



## kays (12. Mai 2009)

der Grundgedanke ist auf jeden fall nicht verkehrt aber die Umsetzung hat es in sich..
schon das verlegen der kabel nach außen sollte sich schwierig gestalten


----------

